# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > HoL Archive >  Chubb Locks

## H o L

Chubb Detent Locks

----------


## H o L

Chubb X-Y lock

----------


## H o L

Channel lock variations

----------


## H o L

Chubb Keyless Combination Locks

----------


## H o L

*Detector Lock*                                                                    Detector locks with a rocker arm.

 


Special Bank Detector lock of 1851

----------

